# Mason Dixon Antique Tractor Pull Association



## 720Deere

Mason-Dixon Antique Tractor Pull - October 11, 2003 PA Route 74 @ PA/MD Line Delta, PA 3500# to 12500# classes.
For information call Dr. Donald Merryman @ 410-838-5842


----------

